# HomePod mini et bridage HomeKit



## Triumph31 (10 Février 2021)

Bonjour à tous,


Je possède plusieurs équipements Apple et je suis en train de domotiser ma maison.

Tout fonctionne bien avec ma montre, mon téléphone, ma tablette... mais seul l'HomePod mini me demande de m'authentifier pour exécuter la commande Siri "Ouvre mon portail".
Une fois authentifié sur mon iPad, tout va bien : le portail s'ouvre... mais c'est ch....

J'ai lu quelque part que sur Android, ce type de verrouillage était volontaire, question de sécurité.
Peut-être est-ce lié au fait que le reconnaissance de voix ne fonctionne pas en français.

Y aurait-il un moyen de faire sauter ce verrouillage ?

PS : je précise que toutes les autres commandes (non sécuritaires) fonctionnent nickel : allumage de lampe, extinction de la télé, ...

Merci d'avance.


----------



## MrTom (10 Février 2021)

Hello,


Triumph31 a dit:


> J'ai lu quelque part que sur Android, ce type de verrouillage était volontaire, question de sécurité.
> Peut-être est-ce lié au fait que le reconnaissance de voix ne fonctionne pas en français.


Justement c'est de la sécurité. On casse une vitre chez toi, on demande au HomePod d'ouvrir la serrure connectée et on entre dans ton domicile. C'est chiant oui, mais ça me parait indispensable.


----------



## Moutaille (11 Février 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Justement c'est de la sécurité. On casse une vitre chez toi, on demande au HomePod d'ouvrir la serrure connectée et on entre dans ton domicile. C'est chiant oui, mais ça me parait indispensable.


Bonjour,
Toute ma maison connectée est sous Homekit et mes portes également. Autant je comprends quand je suis a l'extérieur, que Siri me demande une confirmation avant d'ouvrir, autant quand je suis à l'intérieur de la maison, sur le même réseau wifi, je pense qu'il pourrait y avoir un peu de relâchement. Par exemple, si une apple watch déverrouillée est dans la maison, que ça autorise à ouvrir pendant la journée ne me semble pas très compliqué à gérer !

L'argument que tu donnes @MrTom se tient sauf qu'il a une limite c'est la reconnaissance des voix ! A l'heure actuelle n'importe qui peut lire les messages du compte qui gère le homepod, ou ses rendez vous ou appeler etc... bref j'espère qu'une mise à jour rapide se fera pour autoriser quelques cas d'ouverture de portes avec le Homepod et que la reconnaissance vocale règlera ce problème !


----------



## MrTom (11 Février 2021)

Hello,


Moutaille a dit:


> Toute ma maison connectée est sous Homekit et mes portes également. Autant je comprends quand je suis a l'extérieur, que Siri me demande une confirmation avant d'ouvrir, autant quand je suis à l'intérieur de la maison, sur le même réseau wifi, je pense qu'il pourrait y avoir un peu de relâchement. Par exemple, si une apple watch déverrouillée est dans la maison, que ça autorise à ouvrir pendant la journée ne me semble pas très compliqué à gérer !


Mais le wi-fi traverse les murs... la notion de dehors ou dedans pour le wi-fi, elle n'existe pas.


----------



## Moutaille (12 Février 2021)

Oui @MrTom bien sur le wifi n'a pas cette notion ! 
Juste se fier au réseau wifi serait limite mais bon, en combinant la reconnaissance vocale et le même réseau wifi sur un iphone/apple watch, je pense qu'on pourrait avoir quelque chose d'assez sécurisant.


----------

